# Sub Panel



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

secedo said:


> Hi guys;
> I need to install a sub panel to feed all the dryers and washers in the laundry room for a building. There are 3 washers, 3 dryers, they all need 15A/120V. And then, there are 4 stacked sets which require 20A/120V. They all have to be on dedicated circuits. There is a 200 amp panel within about 30'.
> 
> My question is;
> ...


IBTL
Sorry that's 170A, too much for a 100A panel.


----------



## secedo (Jan 17, 2009)

Should i go for 200 amp then?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

secedo said:


> Should i go for 200 amp then?


At least, Welcome to ET.


----------



## secedo (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. 
One more question; what is highest load on a 100 amp sub panel?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

secedo said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> One more question; what is highest load on a 100 amp sub panel?



100 amps.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

You will need a 400A panel. :brows:


----------



## secedo (Jan 17, 2009)

400 amp? 
Anyways, I also found 8 more circuits coming to the laundry room straight from main panel. But there is only 3 neutrals. It does not seem right to me but why would someone do that?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Despite the fact that you list your trade affiliation as 'commercial', it appears _you're way in over your head_ on even the basics of electrical work.

*I'd say you need to hire someone with the experience to do the job safely.*


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

secedo said:


> Hi guys;
> I need to install a sub panel to feed all the dryers and washers in the laundry room for a building. There are 3 washers, 3 dryers, they all need 15A/120V. And then, there are 4 stacked sets which require 20A/120V. They all have to be on dedicated circuits. There is a 200 amp panel within about 30'.
> 
> My question is;
> ...


What is the combined load?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Sounds like they are gas dryers with everything 120V. It would probably be fine but without knowing what the load is of the main panel it is impossible to tell if you may overload it. My suspicion is it will be fine but you never know. 100 amps should easily handle the laundry area but not sure about the main


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Ibtl


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Look into dryer demand factor.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

...Deleted...


----------



## secedo (Jan 17, 2009)

It seems like my post did not show up for some reason. 
Anyways, what confused me was the manufacturer who told me the current requirements for the machines. The washer is rated 1hp, and the dryer (gas) is rated 5.5A. There are 3 washers, 3 dryers and 4 stacked. According to my calculation, I need a subpanle for 82A. But manufacturer told me that washers pull 10A, and the dryers pull 6A for some reason but appearently he was just guessing. So I will just wait untill I get clear answer.
Please correct me if my calculation was wrong and the cable size (4C#3).
Thank you, I really appreciate.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

secedo said:


> It seems like my post did not show up for some reason.
> Anyways, what confused me was the manufacturer who told me the current requirements for the machines. The washer is rated 1hp, and the dryer (gas) is rated 5.5A. There are 3 washers, 3 dryers and 4 stacked. According to my calculation, I need a subpanle for 82A. But manufacturer told me that washers pull 10A, and the dryers pull 6A for some reason but appearently he was just guessing. So I will just wait untill I get clear answer.
> Please correct me if my calculation was wrong and the cable size (4C#3).
> Thank you, I really appreciate.


Show us how you came up with 82A.


----------



## secedo (Jan 17, 2009)

On the specs, it says 1hp for the washer. (Hpx746)/120 gives me 6.2A. For the dryer, it says 1/3hp and 5.5A. So I took it as 5.5A. (3x5.5) + (6.2x3) + ((6.2+5.5)x4) = 82 A.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

secedo said:


> On the specs, it says 1hp for the washer. (Hpx746)/120 gives me 6.2A. For the dryer, it says 1/3hp and 5.5A. So I took it as 5.5A. (3x5.5) + (6.2x3) + ((6.2+5.5)x4) = 82 A.


I don't know Canadian code but in the US we have to go by a table for amp draw on motors. Our table doesn't agree with your calculations. Plus you seem to have left out the stacked units.


----------



## secedo (Jan 17, 2009)

We have the similar table that you guys have but because the manufacturer wants them to be on dedicated circuit, I added them all at 100%. And you see where I multiplied 6.2+5.5 by 4, that is for the stacked units.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

secedo said:


> 400 amp?
> Anyways, I also found 8 more circuits coming to the laundry room straight from main panel. But there is only 3 neutrals. It does not seem right to me but why would someone do that?


 You cant utilize those circuits?

I would, then just run whatever else you need from the 200a panel.

I wouldn't put a sub in if you don't need it.


----------



## secedo (Jan 17, 2009)

Those 8 ccts were already pulled, but the problem is they only ran 1 neutral for all. And I need 2 more lines.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

secedo said:


> Those 8 ccts were already pulled, but the problem is they only ran 1 neutral for all. And I need 2 more lines.


Single or 3 phase?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

secedo said:


> 400 amp?
> Anyways, I also found 8 more circuits coming to the laundry room straight from main panel. But there is only 3 neutrals. It does not seem right to me but why would someone do that?





secedo said:


> Those 8 ccts were already pulled, but the problem is they only ran 1 neutral for all. And I need 2 more lines.


1 or 3?


----------



## secedo (Jan 17, 2009)

They are all single phase. 8 hot wires and 1 return. It has always been used as a laundry room, having 4 washers and 4 dryers. Shouldn't have it caught on fire already having #14 wires?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

secedo said:


> They are all single phase. 8 hot wires and 1 return. It has always been used as a laundry room, having 4 washers and 4 dryers. Shouldn't have it caught on fire already having #14 wires?


You first stated 8 hots and 3 neutrals. And I am asking if the main panel is single or 3 phase, not the loads.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

secedo said:


> Hi guys;
> I need to install a sub panel to feed all the dryers and washers in the laundry room for a building. There are 3 washers, 3 dryers, they all need 15A/120V. And then, there are 4 stacked sets which require 20A/120V. They all have to be on dedicated circuits. There is a 200 amp panel within about 30'.
> 
> My question is;
> ...



I doubt that you are a licensed electrician , if you have to ask this question !


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

oldtimer said:


> I doubt that you are a licensed electrician , if you have to ask this question !


He probably works for a licensed EC. I do not even have to have a journeymans license to work here although I do. I am just required to work for an EC who holds a masters.


----------



## V-Dough (Jul 22, 2014)

Assuming its a 3 phase, yes 100A is fine. You'll need #3/4C BX cable.

You are allowed to share neutrals (run just one for a set of phase conductors).

So with 3 sets (9 phase cond.) you can have only 3 neutrals.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

secedo said:


> 400 amp?
> Anyways, I also found 8 more circuits coming to the laundry room straight from main panel. But there is only 3 neutrals. It does not seem right to me but why would someone do that?


Three phase.


----------



## mjc763 (Nov 20, 2012)

A Little Short said:


> IBTL
> Sorry that's 170A, too much for a 100A panel.


How do you get 170a. You can't just add the ocpd ratings to figure the total load out.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

mjc763 said:


> How do you get 170a. You can't just add the ocpd ratings to figure the total load out.


Can you say:
Sar-cas-im? I thought that you could!


----------



## mjc763 (Nov 20, 2012)

A Little Short said:


> Can you say:
> Sar-cas-im? I thought that you could!


I just don't agree with misleading someone. It's one thing to not help them if it's a diy question but it's malicious to mislead. That guy obviously don't know what he's doing.


----------

